# Java: GUI-Tutorial



## godfather22 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
ich bin noch Schüler, und da wir immer im Info-Unterricht auf die anderen "langsamen" warten müssen, die sich natürlich zu Hause nie mit so etwas, wie Programmierung auseinandersetzen und das Fach nur gewählt haben, weil es sich doch so toll anhört, wenn man Informatik hat, kommen wir auch nur sehr schleppend vorran. Ich möchte aber mal langsam für micht mit GUIs anfangen, da mir die Konsole nicht mehr potent genug ist und ich auf kurz oder lang auch gerne mal kleine Spiele oder Programme mit grafischem Inhalt schreiben möchte, ich hab mich auch schon ein bischen darüber belesen habe aber ein paar Probleme mit Listenern oder einfachen Eingabeaufforderungen, bin also alles andere als sicher mit GUIs.
Jetzt wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob ihr mir irgendein Tutorial, gerne auch auf Youtube empfehlen könnt. Ich wäre auch bereit mir ein Buch darüber zu kaufen, kenne aber keins, dass sich wirklich nur mit GUI beschäftigt, sondern halt nur die, die Java für die blutigen Anfänger erklären und noch garnicht auf Sachen eingehen, wie GUI oder ähnliches. Möchte mir das jetzt nicht nochmal alles antun ^^
MfG godfather22


----------



## fadade (2. Oktober 2012)

Mit welcher IDE arbeitet ihr denn bisher? Eclipse? Netbeans? Editor? Scratch?  .... ?
Was recht einfach für den Anfang ist wäre *Netbeans mit den Swing GUI Forms *(bereits dort drin enthalten). Das ist relativ ähnlich zu MS Visual Studios Forms-Programmierung: Man erstellt sich ein neues Projekt mit einem leeren Fenster und kann dort schon einige vorgefertige GUI-Elemente hineinziehen und nach Belieben anpassen und mit Code versehen - so habe ich damals auch angefangen 

Allerdings sollte man sich - nachdem etwas damit rumgespielt wurde - dann natürlich auch tiefer damit beschäftigen wenn man genau wissen möchte, was nun dahinter steckt; u.a. mit den Listenern etc. 

YT-Tutorial müsstest du mal etwas suchen, gibt bestimmt zahlreiche Videos dazu. Ansonsten gibts natürlich auch hier das Forum


----------



## godfather22 (3. Oktober 2012)

ich arbeite mit Eclipse. von netbeans hab ich auch schonmal gehört aber mich hat der Gedanke abgeschreckt, nicht zu wissen, was das ding da eigendlich gerade macht, deshalb wollte ich erstmal lernen wie das "von hand" geht, aber ich kann ja mal rumprobieren. ich möchte aber trotzdem auf jeden Fall noch lernen wie das geht, weil ich in einer Klassenarbeit nicht eben Netbeans von meinem Stick herzaubern ^^


----------



## Ahab (10. Oktober 2012)

Für eclipse bietet sich zum Beispiel der Window Builder von Google an. Ich hoffe du hast schonmal Plugins bei eclipse installiert?  

Das Tut sieht ganz gut aus: 

GUI-Programmierung


----------



## godfather22 (10. Oktober 2012)

danke werde ich mir mal angucken


----------



## Profikuehl (10. Oktober 2012)

Also ich würde von Beginn an ohne ein GUI-Bastler-Plugin arbeiten, mussten wir dazumal in der Schule auch. Ist zwar am Anfang lästig, aber mann weiss dann auch was man macht 

JFrame


----------

